# Non-Paypal Payment Methods



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

Paypal has given me nothing but hell when I tried setting it up.  Because of this, it refuses to recognize both my checking and savings bank accounts.  I've called them numerous times, restarted accounts, and now I've just given up.

Here's the question, how would you pay for a commission if the artist doesn't use paypal?  I wouldn't give out my bank account number to the public, so I'm thinking snail mail money is the most sufficient.  Would you or have you ever payed by snail mail, and would that in any way discourage your purchase from said artist?


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never bought anything, but I've had commissioners do fine with snail mail. My only issue is getting some of them to pay after I finish the work. D: It's really turning me off to doing things until I get the money, and commissioners don't really want to pay me until I get the art done. I've never done anything to make myself look dishonest, so I guess they are just skeptical. Either way, it seems to work out okay via snail mail. I usually get checks, money orders, and, on occasion, concealed cash. So what ever works for you really. Just make sure when you commission that you pay. Otherwise you'll end up with an artist much like myself. Turned off to the idea but with no other options in my case. I can't use paypal due to overdrafting an account. I can no longer own a bank account in this state. It's pretty crappy, but I can't fix it right now til I get a job, which doesn't look promising any time soon. Sorry for the long comment, and I hope I helped a little.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I've never bought anything, but I've had commissioners do fine with snail mail. My only issue is getting some of them to pay after I finish the work. D: It's really turning me off to doing things until I get the money, and commissioners don't really want to pay me until I get the art done. I've never done anything to make myself look dishonest, so I guess they are just skeptical. Either way, it seems to work out okay via snail mail. I usually get checks, money orders, and, on occasion, concealed cash. So what ever works for you really. Just make sure when you commission that you pay. Otherwise you'll end up with an artist much like myself. Turned off to the idea but with no other options in my case. I can't use paypal due to overdrafting an account. I can no longer own a bank account in this state. It's pretty crappy, but I can't fix it right now til I get a job, which doesn't look promising any time soon. Sorry for the long comment, and I hope I helped a little.



Thanks for the advice, the fear of people that wouldn't pay would be the biggest case against opening slots for commissions.  They could easily claim that they HAD sent the money and that the mail is just being slow.  I've never really done a commission that has been paid for, and the paypal trouble has only made the idea sound more like a bad one than a good one.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Dec 23, 2009)

Snail mail is fine with me.  I've paid with personal check, money order, concealed cash.


----------



## Centradragon (Dec 23, 2009)

I've also been paid via snailmail before, with no problems.    Cash is very safe if concealed correctly, and personal checks are easy enough to deposit.  

Too bad you can't get paypal working, though!  D:


----------

